# What's your greatest self-imposed gaming achievement



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 26, 2016)

Anybody can beat a game. Anybody can reach the end credits. Anybody can unlock every achievement coded by the game designers and anybody can break leaderboard records. -But the TRUE accomplishments are those we self-impose. Minimalist runs, no magic runs, no physical attack runs, 100% completion and finishing game without ever pressing the B button.

i think i've posted about this on FAF but this is my pride and joy:
Suck on this!




 ​See that? That there is the last room in Zelda2, just before fighting Shadow Link which -let's face it- is the easiest, cheapest boss to beat so i may as well have finished this sucker. But ya know what you DON'T see? Half the book of spells, missing items, no candle, no cross and -oh- what's this? Level ONE attack? Level ONE health!? That's right. Full minimalist!! This took every one-up in the game to get this far and i still have 4 lives left. There's is nothing i don't need in my inventory and only those that i DO.

*drops mic*


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 26, 2016)

In Planetside 2 I managed to not only ramp off of a wall, but flip 4 times and then land on someone.

Second would be when I had participated in the Great Wall of Esamir. We built it and made the VS pay for it





 (Not my video. I lost all my shit when my PC died on me last night) Skipped ahead to show how long it was


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jun 26, 2016)

Not my greatest self-imposed achievement, but easily one of my most personally satisfying:  Beating the NES 'Jaws' game, after.......25 years of it defeating me as a 1st/2nd grader.

Yes, I held a grudge against that game that long.

Recently I got my Analogue Nt in.






Went straight out to the nearest retro games store, picked up a copy, and got right to it.

When I slammed the prow of my boat into Jaws and brought him down during the boss-fight sequence, in a single flawless play-through no less, the satisfaction was so great I was almost dizzy.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 26, 2016)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Jaws


isn't that game beatable in...like...4 minutes?


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 26, 2016)

I can't claim any of these are 'greatest', nor self-imposed, but let's see:

- Beat The Simpsons arcade game (in an actual arcade, no less)
- Beat PC (US) version of Thexder
- Beat Double Dragon 3 on the NES (2 player co-op and no Konami Code)

Hmm ... aha, these actually are self-imposed:

- Super Mario Maker: Beat this stage with a score of 000000000 (a lot harder than it sounds).

- Okami: Beaten without leveling up Health or Astral Pouch (Sun Stone fragments were fair game).


----------



## Julen (Jun 26, 2016)

"40 years old virgin" for completing Postal 2 in less than 1:30 hours


----------



## Yukkie (Jun 26, 2016)

Managed to grow a sword with 15,000+ attack in Rune Factory 4. Proud of myself. So proud.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jun 27, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> isn't that game beatable in...like...4 minutes?



Yes.  But what I was....er....shoot....1st grade........fuck, I don't even remember how old I was then; my game play approach was the 'futz around until something changed'

I wasn't good enough at futzing around even such a simple game construction design to get the win then.

However, that >four-minute game video on youtube....

Not gonna lie, that is almost a total zen-level play-through.  Not a single wasted movement, got the mini-sub for extra power in attacks, and nailed Jaws on the first shot without Jaws juking away from the ship's prow.  I can't imagine how many tries it actually took to get that done on a single run with no deviations.


----------



## JediMasterFox (Jun 27, 2016)

For me, it was getting 3 stars in all the spec ops missions in Modern Warfare 2. Doesn't sound like much of an achievement, but here's where it's my greatest achievement. I beat ALL of them...by myself. That includes the two missions that are CO-OP ONLY. On those missions, I just swapped between the two controllers for the two roles.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 27, 2016)

That swapping controllers technique reminded me, as a kid i could never beat Sunset Riders on SNES without swapping controls between P1 and P2. Since you only have a finite number of continues, i'd play until i had one life left on P1 and i'd push start on P2 and ditch the nearly dead P1. Rinse and repeat for P2. A couple of years ago i decided to try again and beat the game legit and pulled it off with only 2 continues. Not a huge feat by any means but 8 year old me would've been impressed.


----------



## Peacewalker (Jun 27, 2016)

-Reaching level 70 in Neverwinter.
I know, there are a lot of people at level 70, but every quest in the game is boring and repetitive 
(You only have to kill and collect, kill and collect, kill and collect,...)

-Collecting all the stars in Super Mario Galaxy 1 and 2 (Yes, even with Luigi)


----------



## Awf (Jun 27, 2016)

Getting my first quad feed in CoD


----------



## Julen (Jun 27, 2016)

Awf said:


> Getting my first quad feed in CoD


Byoutiful


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jun 27, 2016)

Hmmm... I think the hardest challenge I ever did was the Wonder trade Challenge in Pokemon Y. Where you immediately catch the first 5 Pokemon you come across and wonder trade them away. Then once you have traded away your full team for a collection of useless crap you must beat the entire game with only that team.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jun 27, 2016)

I crashed Super Mario 64 DS and accessed the debug bluescreen. My brother thought it was sorcery.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 27, 2016)

Back in the day I could swear that I was able to do Mute City 1 in 2:00 flat with Blue Falcon.  I can't verify whether it actually happened or not, though, because the cartridge battery is long dead.  And last I checked, F-Zero record-keeping fansites didn't filter the records per car.


----------



## Final-Tensai (Jun 27, 2016)

In Final Fantasy IV (GBA), I killed all the monsters in the game, got everyone's ultimate weapons, and beated the whole extra dungeon on the moon.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 8, 2016)

I've done it boys


I've managed to get a Flash on top of a tower.





Gyazo - 7926efd6f4d0053f08de4803e2351728.jpg


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 8, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I've done it boys


Reminds me of:


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 8, 2016)

Golly......I've never actually done any of those things, but I suppose I could try one.

How about I play Legend of Dragoon without guarding, never opening treasure chests, never leveling additions or dragoon spirits, and never reviving KO-ed characters?

What? That's overdoing it? But I thought that was how you typical nuzlockers did it!

But I guess if I had to, the closest thing to a self imposed achievement is getting all 120 energy spheres on both modes of Kirby's return to dreamland first run


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 9, 2016)

Another accomplishment of mine that comes to mind is completing Metal Gear Solid 3 on European Extreme difficulty with tranq only and no silencer. Honestly it wasn't that hard considering how many times i've played through that game though.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 14, 2016)

when I decided to give myself one of the most absolute brutal self-imposed torture rules i've ever come up with: making a skryim character that is only allowed to used unarmed melee combat, wards, illusions/alteration magic and shouts as far as combat goes. anything else that couldn't directly give a combat increase was fair-game (ie. alchemy, lockpicking, sneak {no daggers or bows meant minimal combat use} enchanting, smithing, speech etc.) still working on it, though i did have to use the creation kit to make a mod enabling the learning of unarmed damage increase enchantments to give me at least a decent chance at lasting long enough to beat some of the stronger enemies.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 14, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> when I decided to give myself one of the most absolute brutal self-imposed torture rules i've ever come up with: making a skryim character that is only allowed to used unarmed melee combat, wards, illusions/alteration magic and shouts as far as combat goes. anything else that couldn't directly give a combat increase was fair-game (ie. alchemy, lockpicking, sneak {no daggers or bows meant minimal combat use} enchanting, smithing, speech etc.) still working on it, though i did have to use the creation kit to make a mod enabling the learning of unarmed damage increase enchantments to give me at least a decent chance at lasting long enough to beat some of the stronger enemies.


With EVERY character i make (and i've made lots) i "gimp" every single one. That's just how i play. Like a character that loots money ONLY, characters with low carry limit, characters that never upgrade equipment or use only a steel dagger, characters that NEVER use magic or ONLY use magic, characters that wear no armor, pacifist characters, etc. i very rarely play a character beyond level 40 or so because i only play one guild/faction/questline per character. Hardcore roleplay. Difficulty at max or with realistic health and damage mods.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 14, 2016)

Speaking of Skyrim, while my first character was pretty standard for a first playthrough (i.e. dabbling in everything), I decided that my second character would focus almost exclusively on archery and stealth.  She is allowed to carry a dagger and know Bound Sword/Bow, but everything else is about dismantling the enemy one grunt at a time before they can find her.

Then my third character is mage focused, so he's not allowed to use any physical weapons outside of daggers (bound weaponry is fair game).


----------



## Besharia (Jul 14, 2016)

Getting the Tau Efficiency achievement in Dawn of War 2 Retribution Last Stand mode. Although to be fair the achievement was only hard to get because the mechanics behind it were glitched and broken due to coding oversight.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 15, 2016)

Being able to sit for 3 days straight, playing the same game: Diablo II. 

Was a while ago though.

Slept for 36 hours afterwards.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 15, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Being able to sit for 3 days straight, playing the same game: Diablo II.
> 
> Was a while ago though.
> 
> Slept for 36 hours afterwards.


So i'm not the only one who's had a 32+ hour nap before after being awake for 3 days straight... Best sleep you ever had right?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 15, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> So i'm not the only one who's had a 32+ hour nap before after being awake for 3 days straight... Best sleep you ever had right?


Oh yes. Wake up after 24 hours of straight sleep, feel hungry and thirsty, needing to taking a piss, etc, then go back to sleep.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 16, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Being able to sit for 3 days straight, playing the same game: Diablo II.
> 
> Was a while ago though.
> 
> Slept for 36 hours afterwards.


When i was in highschool i once went to a LAN party right after school, went straight into gaming, played all Friday night and into the following Saturday evening, napped for barely an hour, went back to gaming until Sunday morning, went home from LAN party, hooked my machine back up, played all day and night on my own again with no sleep, passed out at my desk around 4am Monday morning, woke up at 7:30, went to school, came home, passed the fuck out and slept through the whole night through from 3:30pm to 7:30am Tuesday, woke up sick, stayed home from school and went back to sleep and woke up at 5am or so on Wednesday.

Gaming is one hell of a drug.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 16, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> when I decided to give myself one of the most absolute brutal self-imposed torture rules i've ever come up with: making a skryim character that is only allowed to used unarmed melee combat, wards, illusions/alteration magic and shouts as far as combat goes. anything else that couldn't directly give a combat increase was fair-game (ie. alchemy, lockpicking, sneak {no daggers or bows meant minimal combat use} enchanting, smithing, speech etc.) still working on it, though i did have to use the creation kit to make a mod enabling the learning of unarmed damage increase enchantments to give me at least a decent chance at lasting long enough to beat some of the stronger enemies.



But unarmed in Skyrim is actually pretty good. Kajit get a bonus to it while all characters can spec into armor for gauntlets that add to melee damage

Unless you just did no armor or didn't spec into it. That shit just sounds fun as hell


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 16, 2016)

Completing Mark of the Ninja without kills and alarms - which was quite difficult considering you can't stun guards without raising the alarm (and even with that, the stun isn't permanent) and enemy dudes make a good job of killing themselves with their own traps.


----------



## FlannelFox (Jul 16, 2016)

I  had a friend who was majorly addicted to dark souls.  I watched him do a playthrough wielding only a couple of shields, never any weapons.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 16, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> But unarmed in Skyrim is actually pretty good. Kajit get a bonus to it while all characters can spec into armor for gauntlets that add to melee damage
> 
> Unless you just did no armor or didn't spec into it. That shit just sounds fun as hell


I used light armor on a nord child character. Made killing the emperor really hysterical to watch as i bulldozed everyone on the ship at lvl 223 lol


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 17, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> I used light armor on a nord child character. Made killing the emperor really hysterical to watch as i bulldozed everyone on the ship at lvl 223 lol


There's a sweet Japanese mod (not on the Nexus) that adds a truckload of new badass unarmed killmoves but it doesn't work for shorter (child) characters. Makes your character into a goddam ninja!


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 19, 2016)

I made a basic 8 bit CPU and memory block in redstone on Minecraft :/


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 19, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I made a basic 8 bit CPU and memory block in redstone on Minecraft :/



Feels like it's 2011 again


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 19, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I made a basic 8 bit CPU and memory block in redstone on Minecraft :/





Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Feels like it's 2011 again


Were you listening to LMFAO while you built it too?


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 19, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Were you listening to LMFAO while you built it too?



Ew. Sorry I only listen to real music


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 19, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Ew. Sorry I only listen to real music


But LMFAO is real music you pleb


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 20, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> But LMFAO is real music you pleb


i can never tell when you're being snarky, sarcastic or legitimately serious...


----------



## Zipline (Jul 20, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i can never tell when you're being snarky, sarcastic or legitimately serious...


Always assume that his comments are obscure sexual innuendos.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 20, 2016)

Will do.


----------



## Jarren (Jul 21, 2016)

Greatest achievement of mine was, back when DayZ was still just a mod, when I took a bicycle on a complete circuit of the map, (all the major cities, all the airstrips, and all the military bases) on a fully populated (75 player) server without dying. Got shot at plenty of times though.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 21, 2016)

Just did TF2 comp and, after a 9 head killdtreak with nessie demoknight, I saw 2 enemies and 1 team mate switch to demoknight




Spoiler



I then switched to natascha heavy and exploited the demoknights. We won c:


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 22, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Greatest achievement of mine was, back when DayZ was still just a mod, when I took a bicycle on a complete circuit of the map, (all the major cities, all the airstrips, and all the military bases) on a fully populated (75 player) server without dying. Got shot at plenty of times though.


That sounds like a fun challenge!
Not unlike my GTA5 challenge when i walked around the perimeter of the whole game map in freeroam.


----------



## jayhusky (Jul 22, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> That sounds like a fun challenge!
> Not unlike my GTA5 challenge when i walked around the perimeter of the whole game map in freeroam.


On a similar vein, I think mine was trying to wheelie a bike from the top of GTA 5 (in online mode) all the way down the freeway from north to south, managed about 95% of it and got taken out by someone in an infernus car.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 22, 2016)

jayhusky said:


> On a similar vein, I think mine was trying to wheelie a bike from the top of GTA 5 (in online mode) all the way down the freeway from north to south, managed about 95% of it and got taken out by someone in an infernus car.


Cycling was my first challenge. Not a wheelie mind you but i started in Vespucci and went clockwise all the way around. As soon as you start coming into the city it gets really hectic really fast. Out in the wilderness nobody will mess with you but 'soon as you set foot into LS, you're boned. The parameter walk was fun because people would dart off the freeway in hopes of a free kill. i had a rocket launcher just in case but i figured if i didn't retaliate they'd leave me alone. Unfortunately some jokers took my passive nature as a challenge, themselves, to flatten me.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 23, 2016)

Oh how could I forget I got the 4096 tile in the 2048 mobile puzzle game. Twice..


----------



## Diretooth (Jul 23, 2016)

So far for me, it's beating Majora's Mask with all masks and fighting Majora without using the Fierce Deity mask.


----------



## semater (Jul 23, 2016)

Well, I've done Nuzlocks of every main line Pokemon game, I've played FE Awakening in Normal classic with no dlc or using the enemy summon box, so no unnatural grinding, and I've done Minimalist-Souls, setting myself with stats just enough for the weapon and armor I want with no further investment to stats. Nothing over the top or overly difficult, but certainly challenging none the less.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 23, 2016)

One of the hardest i've done aside from my post a few pages back, is in WoW during cata, when we were 6-manning ICC and my 83 hunter's turtle main tanked (also only tank during) the lich king fight on 10 man heroic, or when as my druid during cata in stonecore heroic, we got to the room with the bunch of elementals, ogres, imps, etc. and the huge stine boss, heals said "pull as big as you want" since i used dps gear to tank back then (high crit-rate build+leader of the pack's 3% heal on crit=i was near unkillable) so i pulled the entire room boss included... healer died first, followed by the fury warrior, than the combat rogue, frost mage died 2 minutes later, everyone was saying wipe after the rogue died, i didn't listen, after the frost mage died half the room was left with the boss at 80% hp, i solo'd the rest of that fight over the next 4 minutes. To date i still can't believe it ever happened (personally believe I played a part in the reasoning behind nerfing leader of the pack in MoP/removing it from guardian druids in WoD)


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 24, 2016)

Almost forgot my classic DOOM pistol-only run.
Worked fine for the first episode but the amount of pistol ammo given for the latter bits makes it damn near impossible. i had to resort to fists on several occassions and i still don't think you can kill a Cyberdemon or Spider Mastermind with pistol rounds alone.


----------



## Diretooth (Jul 24, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Almost forgot my classic DOOM pistol-only run.



Totally doing this.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 24, 2016)

Diretooth said:


> Totally doing this.


Let me know how that goes. Thinking i might give it another go too. i KNOW i finished the first episode on "ultra violence" with pistol only but i can't say much about the other episodes. Like i said, i don't know if it's even possible with the ammo limit and enemies you HAVE TO kill in order to progress.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 24, 2016)

Can you get the original DOOM on android? Like reliably.. some results seem a little suspicious.

I remember getting it on the DS. Oh the good old days..


----------



## Iceeat (Jul 25, 2016)

I love game but Im AWFUL with them so mines not rage quitting Dark Souls 3 for good. Though in fairness my husband helped force me through it.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 25, 2016)

Iceeat said:


> I love game but Im AWFUL with them so mines not rage quitting Dark Souls 3 for good. Though in fairness my husband helped force me through it.


Getting mad at Darksouls 3? Damn casuals man


----------



## Iceeat (Jul 25, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Getting mad at Darksouls 3? Damn casuals man


I am the essence of casual. lol


----------



## Tao (Jul 28, 2016)

Getting the Dark Soul achievement in Dark Souls is probably the most challenging thing I've done. Beating Monkey Madness in RuneScape is a close second though.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 28, 2016)

Tao said:


> Getting the Dark Soul achievement in Dark Souls is probably the most challenging thing I've done. Beating Monkey Madness in RuneScape is a close second though.



Man I haven't even started Monkey Madness but I need to do it so I can get me those sweet dragonbane bolts for QBD

I fucking hate questing


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 28, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Man I haven't even started Monkey Madness but I need to do it so I can get me those sweet dragonbane bolts for QBD
> 
> I fucking hate questing


Doesn't the coral crossbow and bolts also do like a shit ton of damage to QBD compared to most others?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 28, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Doesn't the coral crossbow and bolts also do like a shit ton of damage to QBD compared to most others?



Upgraded version is only a T80 crossbow. Unfortunately it's shit by itself since T80 has shit accuracy compared to my T90 gear, but an RCB with dragonbane bolts beats out a T90 weapon


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 28, 2016)

Guessing you don't have the ascension crossbow?


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 28, 2016)

Ahh the good old days.. I nearly had full dragon.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 28, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Guessing you don't have the ascension crossbow?



Nah, I blew all of my money and prayer and herb so I just run around with t75 power armor and t87 weapons c:


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 28, 2016)

Full dragon is basically barely better than rune now lol. Personally i use hybrid armor now


----------



## biscuitfister (Jul 28, 2016)

making six goals on rocket league =3


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 28, 2016)

RS went to shit when they changed the combat system.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 28, 2016)

I like it, not as easy to afk anymore


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 28, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> RS went to shit when they changed the combat system.



Nah, it's a nice step forward and that's coming from someone who's played this shit since 2002. Makes it feel more alive



Abyssalrider said:


> I like it, not as easy to afk anymore



You actually play bruh?


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 28, 2016)

It became much easier to get combat XP so all the previous effort was kinda lost.

Edit: it's fine for noobs


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 28, 2016)

Played since 2005


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 28, 2016)

I can't remember when I started.. too long ago haha. Anyone want stuff?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 28, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I can't remember when I started.. too long ago haha. Anyone want stuff?



I suppose I can't knock me some free stuff


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 28, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I can't remember when I started.. too long ago haha. Anyone want stuff?


I do, October 18th 2005 at 5:06 PM, i was in 6th grade and a friend told me to try it. If i could get in i'd say yes, but i can't because my computer is dead. Which is why i'm stuck posting from my phone.


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 28, 2016)

I can't come on till after Sunday. Might just give you the account.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 28, 2016)

Well that's one way


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 28, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> I do, October 18th 2005 at 5:06 PM, i was in 6th grade and a friend told me to try it. If i could get in i'd say yes, but i can't because my computer is dead. Which is why i'm stuck posting from my phone.



Naww, who plays RS these days anyway 

I'm currently 7 hours from the hole I live in. You (Sergei) can have it Sun/Mon.

So you're a bit of a PS2 pro hey?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 28, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Naww, who plays RS these days anyway
> 
> I'm currently 7 hours from the hole I live in. You (Sergei) can have it Sun/Mon.
> 
> So you're a bit of a PS2 pro hey?



Pro? Nah, but Planetside 2 is the shit


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jul 28, 2016)

Everytime i see PS2 i think PlayStation 2 not Planetside 2 lol


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 28, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Pro? Nah, but Planetside 2 is the shit



Yeah we actually have Australian servers on that game. I'd have to make a new character to play with you 'mericans hey?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 28, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Yeah we actually have Australian servers on that game. I'd have to make a new character to play with you 'mericans hey?


Australian servers are pretty damn bad. If you tried playing on the 'Murikan servers you'd probably be called a lag wizard like the Koreans and Chinese that join


----------



## _Hushy (Jul 28, 2016)

One day I'll get out of this place..


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 4, 2016)

So I made it 1106 days without logging into RuneScape. That's an achievement right?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 4, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> So I made it 1106 days without logging into RuneScape. That's an achievement right?


My old account was like 4k days last logged in on RSC


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 4, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> My old account was like 4k days last logged in on RSC



You just had to be on top.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 7, 2016)

The other day i played through RockmanX with buster only and no non-essential upgrades; no armor, helmet or buster parts, no heart or e-tanks. Haven't tried it on the PSP remake but i plan to try.
As a kid i did the same with X2 and X3 but i'm doing it again soon. Never could beat Rockman7 in a minimalist run. Maybe i'll try that one next.


----------



## Reptillicus (Aug 7, 2016)

i have done a no hit run on the whole original sonic trilogy if i got hit once i had to reset. took me some time to do this


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 12, 2016)

So I decided to get back into DOOM and I have to say I fucking LOVE the chainsaw but I always feel so wasteful using it...







Just look at all that unused ammo I can't pick up. It's even worse now that giant enemies take 5 uses out of the chainsaw and I have more ammo types! However I can at least appreciate that I have a weapon where I can literally say "NO FUCK YOU I DON'T WANT TO FIGHT YOU" and then they die instantly.

But on another note I've finally cleared a section that's been giving me grief AND made good use of the chainsaw boost! NSFW obviously because DOOM and Manncubi in tight spaces are hell


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 12, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Just look at all that unused ammo I can't pick up


Oh, i feel that! i haven't played DOOM'16 yet but from what i've seen on YouTube, the overabundance of ammo and health is going to send me into OCD related seizures. The original DOOM was fun because sometimes you'd have to backtrack and/or keep track of where medkits and supplies were that you didn't pick up. item management was part of the game! it didn't bother me much if i ever left an item behind (unless i needed it) but seeing all that unlootable loot is going to drive me NUTS if i ever play the game.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 12, 2016)

Completed No Hit Run's on Half-Life 1 and Resident Evil 4.

Much harder for Half-Life 1.  Took quite a few attempts for several of the Marine segments.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 12, 2016)

I killed a goomba once in Super Mario Bros........that was pretty cool....


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 12, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Oh, i feel that! i haven't played DOOM'16 yet but from what i've seen on YouTube, the overabundance of ammo and health is going to send me into OCD related seizures. The original DOOM was fun because sometimes you'd have to backtrack and/or keep track of where medkits and supplies were that you didn't pick up. item management was part of the game! it didn't bother me much if i ever left an item behind (unless i needed it) but seeing all that unlootable loot is going to drive me NUTS if i ever play the game.



At the very least you can backtrack any way and explore a lot of the places. Granted playing on ultra violent in this DOOM doesn't feel as thrilling because I love glory kills and glory kills award health


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Aug 12, 2016)

Um.... i completed Ratchet and Clank 2, 10 times?


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 12, 2016)

Beat Halo on legendary using nothing but a plasma pistol.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 12, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> Beat Halo on legendary using nothing but a plasma pistol.


Did that too. i think i've beaten most FPS' with just a pistol. ...Except for DOOM but i plan on doing it. F.E.A.R. was a blast with just the pistol and melee. Hell, i beat quite a few areas with melee only.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Aug 12, 2016)

My most recent was beating Vox in Ratchet: Deadlocked (PS3 HD version) exterminator difficulty with only the wrench (sword in ninja mode lol)


----------



## Grruelty (Aug 12, 2016)

I beat all the levels of the impossible game without using flags.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 12, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Did that too. i think i've beaten most FPS' with just a pistol. ...Except for DOOM but i plan on doing it. F.E.A.R. was a blast with just the pistol and melee. Hell, i beat quite a few areas with melee only.



WOW OK JUST BELITTLE MY GREATEST ACHIEVEMENT OK

I WONT HOLD IT AGAINST YOU FOREVER


----------



## Storok (Aug 12, 2016)

not getting tired of War Thunder...


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 12, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> Beat Halo on legendary using nothing but a plasma pistol.



Omg halo :')
I completed it on every difficulty, but pistol only? I've got some work to do xD


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 12, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Omg halo :')
> I completed it on every difficulty, but pistol only? I've got some work to do xD



Was like the only game I played for a good portion of my life. No worries.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 13, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> WOW OK JUST BELITTLE MY GREATEST ACHIEVEMENT OK
> 
> I WONT HOLD IT AGAINST YOU FOREVER


That response went well with your new avatar.


----------



## Soren49 (Aug 23, 2016)

I used only my fists in oblivion. I don't know what it was, but punching everything in the face until it was dead was extremely satisfying XD

Also, I took pride in glitching the spyro games whenever I could. Not entirely sure why but I found it entertaining. 

I have also beaten Castlevania symphony of the night on 99 luck mode. It's basically "hard mode" for SotN due to the fact that all of your other stats are complete and utter crap. 

The next one i want to fulfill is actually beating Order of Ecclesia... I've never beaten it without cheats and it's very VERY hard.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 23, 2016)

Soren49 said:


> I used only my fists in oblivion. I don't know what it was, but punching everything in the face until it was dead was extremely satisfying XD
> 
> I have also beaten Castlevania symphony of the night on 99 luck mode. It's basically "hard mode" for SotN due to the fact that all of your other stats are complete and utter crap.


Ever play TES3:Morrowind? You could put those two challenges together; play a hand-to-hand only character and invest all your upgrades into luck and otherwise useless/unused skills. LOL i tried something like that once but it makes the game impossible to play. H2H in Morrowind only damages fatigue (as apposed to health) and if you never level it up, you'll never kill anything.


----------



## Soren49 (Aug 23, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Ever play TES3:Morrowind? You could put those two challenges together; play a hand-to-hand only character and invest all your upgrades into luck and otherwise useless/unused skills. LOL i tried something like that once but it makes the game impossible to play. H2H in Morrowind only damages fatigue (as apposed to health) and if you never level it up, you'll never kill anything.



I played the crap out of morrowind back in the day. Unfortunately, after playing Oblivion, I found it extremely difficult to get back into Morrowind. The lack of fast travel became very difficult for me and whenever I followed the directions of a quest I just ended up very angry because I couldn't find where I was supposed to go, lol! 

Regardless, I got pretty far into the game about a year ago when suddenly my game glitched and my map reset itself, effectively losing all of the locations I discovered so I no longer knew where I was going. There was also the fact that I like to explore and if you finished a part of the game before a quest was activated, you couldn't do that quest. That impeded a lot of progress for me which was ultra sad. I also hated the fact that I could never hit a darned thing.... the mechanic made 0 sense to me haha. 

Still though, playing the game H2H seems intriguing. I may have to start it up again soon to give it a shot!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 23, 2016)

Soren49 said:


> I played the crap out of morrowind back in the day. Unfortunately, after playing Oblivion, I found it extremely difficult to get back into Morrowind. The lack of fast travel became very difficult for me and whenever I followed the directions of a quest I just ended up very angry because I couldn't find where I was supposed to go, lol!
> 
> Regardless, I got pretty far into the game about a year ago when suddenly my game glitched and my map reset itself, effectively losing all of the locations I discovered so I no longer knew where I was going. There was also the fact that I like to explore and if you finished a part of the game before a quest was activated, you couldn't do that quest. That impeded a lot of progress for me which was ultra sad. I also hated the fact that I could never hit a darned thing.... the mechanic made 0 sense to me haha.
> 
> Still though, playing the game H2H seems intriguing. I may have to start it up again soon to give it a shot!


Nonononono, waitwaitwaitwait, DON'T play Morrowind H2H!! if you had a bad time with Morrowind already, PLEASE DO NOT try the game with H2H! Please! i wouldn't want you to get frustrated and quit the game again! LOL The game deserves so much more appreciation than that. There are lots of good mod compilations for the PC version if you wanted to update the game to make it more "modern". The game was originally made to be SUPER open-ended and immersive which is why the game was made to work the way it was. Combat only plays out poorly if you try to use weapons in which you're not trained. Once you get any of your weapon skills above 30 or so, you'll stop missing so often. in Morrowind, it's unwise to play a jack-of-all-trades. You'll need to invest time and energy into ONE or TWO combat skills ONLY to properly advance in the game. Spellswords are slightly more reasonable with a little training in offensive magic but if you try to use uber weapons based on stats alone, you'll never land a hit unless you're trained in using it. -And because H2H only damages fatigue, you'll be forced to pummel your enemies for 2 to 3 minutes before inflicting any damage. You only gain experience if you land a hit so training at the lowest levels and nigh impossible unless you START the game with a substantial boost in H2H. H2H is for advanced players ONLY or those with lots of patience and an understanding of the game's mechanics.

Please, if you want to try Morrowind again (and i highly recommend it) do yourself (and the game) a favor and play through it again with a few mods, no specific challenges and a game guide to truly appreciate (and understand) the game mechanics. Morrowind gets NO LOVE these days and it's so sad. if you need recommendations for mods or getting back into the game, i'd be MORE than happy to help you out!!


----------



## Soren49 (Aug 24, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Nonononono, waitwaitwaitwait, DON'T play Morrowind H2H!! if you had a bad time with Morrowind already, PLEASE DO NOT try the game with H2H! Please! i wouldn't want you to get frustrated and quit the game again! LOL The game deserves so much more appreciation than that. There are lots of good mod compilations for the PC version if you wanted to update the game to make it more "modern". The game was originally made to be SUPER open-ended and immersive which is why the game was made to work the way it was. Combat only plays out poorly if you try to use weapons in which you're not trained. Once you get any of your weapon skills above 30 or so, you'll stop missing so often. in Morrowind, it's unwise to play a jack-of-all-trades. You'll need to invest time and energy into ONE or TWO combat skills ONLY to properly advance in the game. Spellswords are slightly more reasonable with a little training in offensive magic but if you try to use uber weapons based on stats alone, you'll never land a hit unless you're trained in using it. -And because H2H only damages fatigue, you'll be forced to pummel your enemies for 2 to 3 minutes before inflicting any damage. You only gain experience if you land a hit so training at the lowest levels and nigh impossible unless you START the game with a substantial boost in H2H. H2H is for advanced players ONLY or those with lots of patience and an understanding of the game's mechanics.
> 
> Please, if you want to try Morrowind again (and i highly recommend it) do yourself (and the game) a favor and play through it again with a few mods, no specific challenges and a game guide to truly appreciate (and understand) the game mechanics. Morrowind gets NO LOVE these days and it's so sad. if you need recommendations for mods or getting back into the game, i'd be MORE than happy to help you out!!



YOU'LL NEVER STOP ME! MWAHAHAHAAA

but no really, I have put quite a few mods into morrowind, including the one that makes it all pretty, forget the name of it. I was never able to find anything that allowed fast travel or anything of that sort, and whenever I looked around people would respond to the poster like "lol pleb git good you twat no fast travel 4 u." 

I used to own the morrowind guide book... I wonder what happened to it. Anyway, I'll pm you instead, since we've gotten a bit off topic! Would love to know what mods you've found.


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 26, 2016)

Getting all the masks in three days in Majora's Mask and beating Paper Mario in 12 hours every Saturday for six months. :3


----------



## Synthex (Aug 26, 2016)

Oooo, I used to play the hell out of Banjo kazzoie & tooie back in the day. Eventually I self imposed a "no honeycomb powerups" rule. Honeycomb = life in those games. I got really good at dodging.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 27, 2016)

Synthex said:


> Oooo, I used to play the hell out of Banjo kazzoie & tooie back in the day. Eventually I self imposed a "no honeycomb powerups" rule. Honeycomb = life in those games. I got really good at dodging.


i tried that one too but i kept forgetting and accidentally picking up honeycomb. There's a lot of them hidden off screen, hidden behind walls, etc.


----------



## Synthex (Aug 27, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i tried that one too but i kept forgetting and accidentally picking up honeycomb. There's a lot of them hidden off screen, hidden behind walls, etc.


Yup. At the time I did that though, I had most of the levels memorized. They're my two favorite games.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Aug 27, 2016)

Synthex said:


> Yup. At the time I did that though, I had most of the levels memorized. They're my two favorite games.


i think i've played BK about 10 times all the way through but only played BT once about a decade after its release. -Which felt kind of surreal because it doesn't feel like its own game. After playing through BK to its end so many times, finally playing BT felt like discovering a (huge) post-credits easteregg like the game never ended.


----------



## Synthex (Aug 27, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i think i've played BK about 10 times all the way through but only played BT once about a decade after its release. -Which felt kind of surreal because it doesn't feel like its own game. After playing through BK to its end so many times, finally playing BT felt like discovering a (huge) post-credits easteregg like the game never ended.


I think that's what made it such a great sequel though. It brought back everything I loved about the first game, with new places and characters. It's sad that my original copy played so laggy and glitchy. I picked up the 360 version and it plays much smoother.


----------



## Wolfleader117 (Oct 27, 2016)

Well, I can't put down anything I've done.
Otherwise it'd both be a long list and believed to be lies.
Which is kind of reasonable, considering.
One thing was that I killed a 24-Man team on Battlefield Four with just four Phantom Bow arrows.


----------



## Wolfleader117 (Oct 27, 2016)

The other? Somehow surviving a K.E.M Strike.
In Search and Destroy of all things.
You can already guess what the enemy team did after that.


----------



## KitSly (Oct 27, 2016)

Beating Halo 2 on Legendary difficulty...SOLO.  Jeebus that game was difficult!


----------



## Rant (Oct 27, 2016)

Jak & Daxter 3, breaking into the volcano see if there was anything cool inside. There wasn't lol

Overall I try to find as many bugs and glitches as possible or straight up break the game. Examples are,

Fallout 4, when I set the ship to launch I ran back and tried many times to get on the ship, failed the first 4 times, last time made it to the next building ALIVE but couldn't get out without jumping to my death.

Rise of Tomb Raider, you can pick up chickens. Im trying to go the rest if the game now holding a chicken. Stopped at a save point, chicken got stuck upside down in the ground XD


----------



## BlueWorrior (Oct 27, 2016)

I once beat Castlevania SotN using only the short sword.
It took a while, that's for sure


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 27, 2016)

BlueWorrior said:


> I once beat Castlevania SotN using only the short sword.
> It took a while, that's for sure


now that I give it thought...my greatest gaming achievement ever (not self-imposed though) ould be my 123/150 kills in a Star Wars Battlefront 2 match, with all of headshots...using a rocket launcher...


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 27, 2016)

I completed Ratchet and Clank 2, 9 times XD


----------



## Jarren (Oct 27, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> headshots...using a rocket launcher...


For when it has to be EXCEPTIONALLY dead.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 27, 2016)

Jarren said:


> For when it has to be EXCEPTIONALLY dead.


except none of them were direct hits...


TeslaSkunk said:


> I completed Ratchet and Clank 2, 9 times XD


I beat Ratchet: Deadlocked so many times I get one-shotted on couch potato difficulty by swarmers...


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Oct 27, 2016)

KitSly said:


> Beating Halo 2 on Legendary difficulty...SOLO.  Jeebus that game was difficult!


It was very hard. It was a pain going through it. =<


----------



## Mailylion (Oct 27, 2016)

I got almost all the Platinum Medals in "Blast Corps" for the N64 :3

Getting all the Gold Medals was already quite a pain. >__<


----------



## Wolfleader117 (Oct 27, 2016)

The hardest thing I've ever done..?
Big Boss Rank on the Metal Gears, exception of Ground Zeroes and Phantom Pain, due to ranking being replaced by letter grades. Even then, I S-Ranked all missions.
*Not gloating, btw. Just stating the hardest thing I've ever done.*


----------



## ariamis (Nov 1, 2016)

getting an untouchable in halo 3 using only a mongoose.

and probably the broken straight sword only on dks3


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 1, 2016)

I flew through the air on a Flash and inadvertently killed someone with said flash after I bailed from it when all I wanted to do was be all Rambo like...


----------



## JesterKatz (Nov 1, 2016)

I managed to play though Chip 'n Dale Rescue Rangers on the NES. It was my first NES game I've ever managed to beat.
I didn't even play just to beat it. I just picked it up, wanting something to do, and I beat the game unintentionally!


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 1, 2016)

I beat Illbleed (Dreamcast game) a bunch of times. The controls are abysmal, the characters are slow, but I love the weirdness, mechanics and the story of it. It's probably the only game besides Space Channel 5 that I'm """""pro""""" at....


----------



## Guilleum2 (Nov 1, 2016)

FoxInTheCloset said:


> Hmmm... I think the hardest challenge I ever did was the Wonder trade Challenge in Pokemon Y. Where you immediately catch the first 5 Pokemon you come across and wonder trade them away. Then once you have traded away your full team for a collection of useless crap you must beat the entire game with only that team.


That sounds awesome, I totally want to do that now


----------



## Silvey (Nov 1, 2016)

almost beat minesweeper on easy!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Nov 4, 2016)

in the original Unreal Tournament, (and/or 2004 i think) you can actually damage players and bots by hopping on their head a la Super Mario. it only takes ONE health point (or was it 5?). At a friend's LAN party i actually managed to score 5 or ten kills that way. it got to a point that i could psych-out my friends by teasing them and telling them to look up. They kept expecting me to drop from the rafters like Batman.



Silvey said:


> almost beat minesweeper on easy!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 4, 2016)

Actually finishing a game...


----------



## MaximusLupis (Nov 4, 2016)

Carrying a crappy team to victory in splatoon,


----------



## Skylge (Nov 12, 2016)

Finishing SimAnt full game mode in 10 minutes or so..

Goal was to defeat the enemy nests and / or get the humans to flee their home in an area divided by grid squares.
The best beneficial chances for my ant nests seemed to be applied when the avatar ant wasn't present in the grid square. So I let the avatar hop from square to square and set the targets for each nest to create as much offspring as possible, reaching the overall goals in no time.


----------



## Skylge (Nov 13, 2016)

Got a nostalgia attack and just played the game again, bit rusty, but really cool to have a go again after all those years...


----------



## Alpine (Nov 19, 2016)

Getting teamkill with a medic bag on Battlefield 4. It's a satisfyingly hilarious mistake.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 19, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> in the original Unreal Tournament, (and/or 2004 i think) you can actually damage players and bots by hopping on their head a la Super Mario. it only takes ONE health point (or was it 5?). At a friend's LAN party i actually managed to score 5 or ten kills that way. it got to a point that i could psych-out my friends by teasing them and telling them to look up. They kept expecting me to drop from the rafters like Batman.


What the bloody hell did I just watch


----------



## Karatine (Nov 23, 2016)

Beating Metal Arms : Glitch in the System on the Nuts of Steel difficulty. 
Just to clarify that sentance, Metal Arms on Nuts of Steel changes a man. I will never be the same again.

Also, all platinum medals in Trackmania 2 Valley.


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Nov 23, 2016)

Karatine said:


> Beating Metal Arms : Glitch in the System on the Nuts of Steel difficulty.
> Just to clarify that sentance, Metal Arms on Nuts of Steel changes a man. I will never be the same again.
> 
> Also, all platinum medals in Trackmania 2 Valley.


Just fighting through the arena on any difficulty changes people...but on Nuts of Steel? no way in hell will I dare attempt that...(my PS2 being dead has nothing to do with it either lol)


----------



## Karatine (Nov 24, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> Just fighting through the arena on any difficulty changes people...but on Nuts of Steel? no way in hell will I dare attempt that...(my PS2 being dead has nothing to do with it either lol)


*GASP* I'm not alone in the universe! I've been able to get a PS2 emulator working on my computer with Metal Arms so I can finally play it again. The quality of the game is for shit and despite my best attempts I accidentally installed adware on my computer. But it's okay! the virus is gone, and now I have Metal Arms on my computer that I can play at any time!


----------

